# Other Makes : solectria flash micro pick-up rat rod electric vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $800.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Oct-20-2009 17:02:42 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

